# Como graficar en Matlab



## Richy Super (Nov 25, 2010)

disculpen quiero ver si me podian ayudar
quiero graficar en matlab 5.3 la funcion
y=1-(exp(-0.5*3133*x)*(cos(3133*p*x)+(0.5/p)*sin(3133*p*x)))
con diferentes puntos de x desde 0 hasta 0.004 aumento de 1 en 1 "[0:0.0001:0.004]"
uso el plot(x,y)
pero solo me pone un punto


----------



## Scooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Ya casi no me acuerdo pero ¿No hay que hacer un bucle?
Lee la ayuda de los comandos


----------



## betodj (Nov 25, 2010)

Que tal Richy Super, quiza copiaste mal la ecuación, verás, si realizas en matlab la multiplicacion de la exponencial por el coseno, te manda error de dimensiones, es decir:
» x=0:0.00001:0.004;
» y=(exp(-0.5*3133*x)) * (cos(3133*pi*x));
??? Error using ==> *
Inner matrix dimensions must agree.

PD Quiza la ecuacion verdadera sea:  

x=0:0.00001:0.004;
» y= (1-exp (-0.5*3133*x)) + cos (3133*pi*x) + ((0.5/pi)*sin (3133*pi*x));
» Plot(x, y)

Cuya grafica es la siguiente:

Nota.  p ≠ π    pi = π


Un saludo....


----------



## betodj (Nov 29, 2010)

Vaya mi tiempo en la respuesta tirado a la calle... (eso no se hace )


----------

